# Hamburg



## Mira (24. September 2001)

Hi,
bin neu hier!!
Hab gehört, daß es in diesem Forum vor Hamburgern nur so wimmelt ???
Vielleicht ist ja auch was weibliches dadrunter - sonst halte ich mich allmählich doch noch für das einzigste weibliche bikende Wesen auf Erden.
Naja, ansonsten würd ich mich auch so über Nachrichten aus HH freuen...

(Hoffe, hier sind nicht nur CD Hasser, wie im manch anderen jetzt ungenannt bleibenden Foren ???!!


Gruß Mira


----------



## Alan (24. September 2001)

tach, 

die hamburger tummeln sich im forum norddeutschland. ein recht reges häufchen, zumindest im forum  ungeschickterweise haben wir es noch nicht geschafft, uns alle mal zu treffen. die leute aus hannover machen uns die sache nicht leichter, locken immer mit deister, süntel & co. 

ich für meinen teil drehe meist sonntags meine runden durch fischbeker heide und harburger berge, samstags darf ich immer arbeiten (fahrradladen, nur mal so...). dafür ist manchmal unter der woche noch was drin. sitze in harburg, die "berge" sind vor der tür.
falls wir uns mal zum fahren treffen wollen, melde dich. auch wenn ich 'nen kerl bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (24. September 2001)

und wieso hamburg (leider)????


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

Hi und willkommen!

Ich gehöhre auch zu dem von Alan genanntem "regem Häufchen".
Ich wohne allerdings im Gegensatz zu Alan am anderen Ende von Hamburg, in Ahrensburg. Meine Hausstrecke ist eigentlich das NSG-Hahnheide bei Trittau. Natürlich bin auch ich hin und wieder in den Bergen unterwegs.
Aber schau doch einfach mal in das von Alan genannte Unterforum für die Norddeutschen (welches wir uns erst kürzlich erkämpft haben  ).
Allerdings bist Du die derzeit erste weibliche Bikerin in Hamburg (zumindest in diesem Forum).
BTW: Ich treffe mich morgen Abend mit zwei weiteren Hamburg-Bikern nach Feierabend (18:00h) im Maybach in Eimsbüttel auf ein Bierchen (siehe auch entsprechendes Topic). Dort könntest Du das rege Häufchen gleich mal live kennenlernen!

cu, Harry


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

Achso, Konarama hier aus dem Forum ist auch von deinem Geschlecht (kommt aber aus Nürnberg).
Nur, damit Du nicht dem Irrglauben verfällst, Du seist die einzige Bikerin .

BTW: Was genau ist mit CD-Hassern gemeint


----------



## Alan (24. September 2001)

tippe mal auf kanonendosen-hasser. zähl ich mich nicht zu, auch wenn ich mein cannondale F2000 zum stadtrad umfunktioniert und mein R1000 gerissen ist... 
Aber auch ein trenga de ist schon gerissen. naja, war ja auch im besitz eines 1,90 kerles mit gut 90 kg - und hatte 'nen 18'' rahmen mit 'ner 42er stütze. immerhin hat er es sich selbst "verkauft"...


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

@Alan .. "Hamburg (leider)" sollte in einem MOUNTAIN-Bike-Forum ja wohl irgendwie nachvollziehbar sein .. ich hab auch Tage an denen ich von meinen HOME-Trails traeume  .. muss allerdings sagen, dass ich mit den bisherigen Touren mit Rabbit sehr zufrieden war ... 

@Mira .. habe Samstag bei ner Alsterwanderweg-Tour ne Frau aufm Mountainbike gesehen, und vor etwa 4 Wochen an der Elbe auch .. ein paar wenige scheint es also zu geben  .. und Kanonen-Tal-Hasser bin ich natuerlich nicht, auch wenn ich die Headshok-Gabel nicht so schoen finde (die Lefty ist dafuer zumindest optisch das nonplusultra) .. hast Du die ultraschmalen Reifen die normal an das BadBoy gehoeren weggetuned? Dann freuen wir uns naemlich (vorrausgesetzt Du bist keine Maenner-Hasserin ) auch wenn Du mit uns mal auf Tour gehst ...

Gregor (Eimsbuettel, noch)


----------



## Bischi (24. September 2001)

...Kapitäne der Singeltrails   . Willkommen an Bord Mira. Wenn ich Deinem Profil glauben schenken darf: *RESPEKT*  . Du wärst die erste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , die kein anderes Hobby hat als O-Ton: "Biken, Biken, Biken" . Und auch noch in der Reihenfolge . 

Ich als Cola-Dosen-Fahrer bin ja schon gewohn mit Namen wie Gay-Biker oder ähnlichem klarkommen zu müssen (muss ich mir jetzt eigentlich so´n Team-Telekm-Trikot kaufen  ). Obwohl ich meine Fatty ja schon gegen ´ne Z1 getauscht und das nicht bereut habe  .

@Mira: Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich doch hier für unsere Nordbiker-Datenbank an.


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (28. September 2001)

Hm, ...

haben wir sie jetzt verschreckt?

Oder sind wir nicht weiblich genug? Obwohl, Bischi mit seinem Cannon-Gay


----------



## Alan (29. September 2001)

Keine Witze über Cannondale - sonst ist sie wirklich weg...  
Und mein Stadtrad ist auch beleidigt.


----------



## Mira (2. Oktober 2001)

Nein, keine Bange, ich bin noch da (oder schon wieder)!
Leider habe ich keinen eigenen Internetanschluß, daher kann ich nur so sporalisch im Net sein.

Wie kommt ihr denn dadrauf, daß ich ne "Männerhasserin" (häää?) sein könnte?
Jaja, es gibt auch Weiber, die ihr Geld für sündhaft teure Teile ausgeben, nur damit ihr Bike geiler aussieht. Die sich auch n bißchen für das drumerrum interessiert (nicht so wie den einen im Laden gesehenen supersportlichen Typen in Stevens Team Trikot mit XTR- Bike, der 'n neues Kettenblatt haben wollte und nicht wußte wieviel Zähne und ob Compact oder nicht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Mira,

sei doch mal so nett, und vervollständige mal dein Profil ein wenig. Du gibt's sehr wenig Preis von dir 
Vielleicht könnte das helfen gageC's Eindruck von der Männerhasserin zu zerstreuen 

cu, Harry


----------



## Mira (2. Oktober 2001)

Hmmm, welches Profil?
Du meinst, das was am rechten Rand steht? (bin ich jetzt schwer von kappee?)


----------



## Mira (2. Oktober 2001)

Nein stopp, ich weiß schon, was damit gemeint ist!


----------



## Gabi Bühring (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Mira,

es gibt tatsächlich einige wenige Bikerinnen in und um Hamburg. Ich bin eine davon. Beim Biken trifft man, wenn überhaupt noch jemanden eigentlich nur männliche Wesen.
Wo kommst Du her? Kennst Du die Harburger Berge schon? (Ansonsten ist Hamburg nicht gerade ein prickelndes Pflaster zum Biken.)

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Bischi (3. Oktober 2001)

...unglaublich...    da kommen Sie auf einmal alle aus Ihren Löchern gekrochen *hihi*

@Harry&Gage:  Wär´ doch cool wenn wir mit den Mädels mal ´ne Tour machen könnte. Dann müsste man nicht dauernd Gefahrlaufen irgendwen über den Haufen zu fahren, während man seiner Traumfrau hinterherguckt .

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (3. Oktober 2001)

Willkommen Gabi!

Du bist ja mein Baujahr . Immer nur die Harburger Berge, als wenn's in HH und Umgebung nichts anderes gibt!

Da wäre noch das schöne Alstertal (bin ich kürzlich mit Bischi und gageC gefahren), dann das NSG-Hahnheide bei Trittau (mein Heimrevier) und der Sachsenwald macht eigentlich auch einen netten Eindruck.

Wo Du doch aus Reinbek kommst: Wie fährt es sich denn so im Sachsenwald? Mit dem Bike war ich noch nicht da, bisher nur als Fussgänger.

OK, wer natürlich nach Höhenmetern lechtz, der wird in den Bergen natürlich am ehesten bedient (oder im Deister  ).

@Mira: Wenn Du doch jetzt weißt, was es mit dem Profil auf sich hat, wieso steht dann da immer noch so wenig? Nun oute dich mal 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (4. Oktober 2001)

Schick, eine Tour mit Gabi. Weiss jetzt schon, wer dann nicht hinterher kommt - und es ist nicht Gabi   Sie hat sich aber ein wenig rar gemacht in diesem Jahr - oder ich hab nicht alles mitbekommen. Naja, jetzt kommt ja die eher gemütliche Jahreszeit, und dann können wir ja vielleicht alle mal die Gegend unsicher machen. 
btw: Volkslauf mit *MTB-Rennen*  in Jesteburg am 14.10. Infos unter www.vfl-jesteburg.de 

bis denne


----------



## Alan (4. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *nicht so wie den einen im Laden gesehenen supersportlichen Typen in Stevens Team Trikot mit XTR- Bike, der 'n neues Kettenblatt haben wollte und nicht wußte wieviel Zähne und ob Compact oder nicht... *



Jaja, solche soll es geben... Und dann noch im Stevens-Teamtrikot. Das wird die von Hacht-Brothers nicht gerade freuen. Ist aber immer wieder witzig, wenn man damit konfrontiert wird. Und dann sind sie auch noch sauer, wenn man nachfragt... Nur gut, dass ich mich damit nicht jeden Tag rumplagen muss.


----------



## Rabbit (4. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Naja, jetzt kommt ja die eher gemütliche Jahreszeit, und dann können wir ja vielleicht alle mal die Gegend unsicher machen.
> *


Wie wäre es denn mit dem 13.10? Da hätte ich noch frei!

Oder meinst Du jetzt ohne Bike?

cu, Harry


----------



## Alan (4. Oktober 2001)

Tja, was ist der 13. für ein Tag? Ein Samstag... 
Und wer arbeitet am Samstag? Meinereiner... 

Über Sonntag können wir natürlich in engere Verhandlungen treten - falls ihr nicht wieder den Deister unsicher macht.  Da ich momentan ja in einem ziemlich desolaten konditionellen Zustand bin, kommt für mich das Rennen in Jesteburg nicht in Frage.
Wir können ja 'nen neuen Thread über den 14. anlegen.


----------



## Rabbit (4. Oktober 2001)

Ach ja, sorry! Daran habe ich natürlich wieder nicht gedacht. Du mußt ja Samstags auch ackern!
Aber Sonntag ist doch auch ganz hübsch, da sind dann wieder mehr Wanderer unterwegs 
Deister ist für Samstag den 20. geplant! Werde wohl diesmal meine Digicam mitnehmen und mal ein paar Fotos machen!


----------

